# 40, Single & looking for advice on options to motherhood



## Topcat1975 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I've been looking into having a baby on my own. I'm a 40 year old single healthy woman. I've been to a fertility clinic and had an AMH test done. I met with the consultant who told me my egg reserve is quite low at 4.6.  I will need donor sperm and IUI.  I have been advised by the consultant that given my age and low egg reserve I should give it 3 attempts. this is not what I had first thought and as many of you will likely know is very expensive. Now I know you can't put a price on something so important but I did wonder if there were other options I could try. I did consider home insemination but I'm not sure how successful that would be.

Has anyone on here got any advise for me? Or maybe could share your experiences ?

Thanks


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Have you had blood tests to check you're definitely ovulating? 

I was given very low odds but am cuddling my lo! The odds merely give statistical probability based on the consultants PoV. Even if given odds of 5% would still mean five out of every hundred getting pregnant. 

Now obviously how low on odds you are prepared to go depends on you I'm afraid. For me anything above ten percent was worth a shot, but I reasoned that three iui still costs less than one IVF! But that was against a backdrop of being told a decade before I would never conceive!

I would ask your consultant thinks that your scenario with the amh could be severe enough for needing donor eggs, if so in your scenario I would probably go straight to ivf. If not then with a drug like clomid or natural equivalent soya isaflavones you could  try hi. Imo and its a personal perspective would discount iui as timing needs to be impeccable. Where as hi you could inseminate every twelve hours.

Hth


----------



## Topcat1975 (Feb 15, 2016)

My GP did lots of blood tests, what they were I don't know. The consultant didn't mention that I wasn't ovulating so I would imagine I am. Otherwise I believe he would have mentioned.

The consultant did speak optimistically but I just wonder if much of it was a sales tactic if you know what I mean.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Topcat 
You will need a HSG or HyCoSy to check your fallopian tubes are patent before having IUI in a clinic or home insemination.  There are details on the Cryos website about home insemination and some people do have success.  It all depends on what you want to do.  Your AMH is not as low as mine was and I eventually had to move to DE after lots of IUI and IVF.
With your AMH certainly IUI or home insemination worth a go if your tubes are patent.
TCCx


----------



## Topcat1975 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you Tincancat. Do you know where I would get a HSG or HyCoSy test?  I've already met the consultant at a fertility clinic and he didn't mention those tests.

What does DE stand for?  Sorry this is all new to me 😳


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

DE is donor egg.  You clinic should be able to do either the HSG or HyCoSy there is little point in spending lots on IUI if it's never going to work because of blocked tubes.  
You might be better posting on singles thread because other ladies there will have had IUI.
TCCx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

consider yr treatment abroad, good service and high success rates at more affordable prices. Visit the international boards on this forum, you will find tons of info- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0 Good luck


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Miamiamo and Topcat,


I posted on a previous board just to remind about the differences in using a donor abroad and in the UK (or importing ID release sperm to certain clinics if able to do so).


Affordability, success rates and good service certainly are important when choosing a clinic.  But using donor sperm/eggs is something that needs very careful consideration about what your future child may feel about your choices!


Best,
Daisy xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

*daisyg* -thanks


----------

